# Anky falls off again



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Anky falls of again
Viddler.com - Anky-Hoezo-Val - Uploaded by dressagedoc

What the....anyone speak german? Viddler.com - Anky-Hoezo-Val - Uploaded by dressagedoc


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

*i think thats dutch *


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

cute :lol:


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

That was flippin hilarious!!!! I though horse fall but chair!!! How on earth does she stay on!!!!!


----------



## DutchHorse (Sep 16, 2007)

Anky anky anky....


----------



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

Well, if an Olympic equestrian has trouble sitting in a chair, I feel better.....:lol:


----------

